# Liquid soap is over cleansing and drying?



## Branman1986 (Jul 15, 2021)

Soap newbie here, just made my first liquid soap which is 3 parts olive to 2 parts coconut using this recipe.





__





						How To Make DIY Liquid Castile Soap  |  Northwest Edible Life
					






					nwedible.com
				




Actually went really well and the end product is relatively clear and I have the fragrance where I want it.

The only problem is the soap is insanely drying, and I have been using it as dish soap more than hand soap.  Is it the fats and ratios I'm using, or is there an additive that will add some moisturizing back to the skin?

Thanks in advance!

Brandon


----------



## Susie (Jul 17, 2021)

Go to Soaping 101 liquid soapmaking video?

IrishLass gives 3bees1flower's recipe in post 8. I know that thread is a beast, but it is loaded with good information about making liquid soap.


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 17, 2021)

First off, that is a lot of coconut which can make a very stripping soap. 
Secondly, running that recipe through a lye calculator shows -9 percent superfat. Not sure how that effects liquid soap but I generally do 1 or 2 superfat.

When you find a recipe online, always run it through a lye calculator and make a small batch in case you don't like it.


----------



## AliOop (Jul 17, 2021)

When I ran the recipe through SoapmakingFriend.com, it came out to approximately a 2%SF, assuming 90% KOH purity. But I agree that all the coconut would make it quite drying. Totally agree that making a small batch is best until you know the recipe.


----------

